
Monads: Programmer’s Definition - andrzejsz
https://bartoszmilewski.com/2016/11/21/monads-programmers-definition/
======
akamaozu
Why do people never use regular words when describing functional programming
concepts?

This was initially promising but, like every other "let me explain functional
programming" write-ups, reduced to inscrutable babble before we make any
headway.

Case in point: author starts talking about monadic composition before
explaining what a monad is!

What would be helpful is avoiding functional programming terms, explaining
concepts in everyday English (or non-FP terms) then labeling those concepts
after the fact.

Maybe instead of functional composition, call it an array of functions that
pass their return value to the next function in the array. Or a promise.

~~~
andrzejsz
If that would be that easy but if you want really easy introduction to
category theory then check a book "how to bake a pie" by Eugenia Cheng have a
good read

~~~
andrzejsz
Also try this material I mean aforementioned blog by Bartosz Milewski and go
through it but do it really SLOWLY and then things start to make sense and in
all honesty there is no easy way to mathematics in general

